# tree protection, need help!!



## Steve_G (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm going out to the woods on sunday to cut a HUGE burl off a maple tree and I don't want to end up killing the tree. I know that I can put some kind of protective coating over the cut but I'm not sure what to use. Would just a regular spar urethane work or is there something more specialized? Thanks ahead for the help


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, there are specific recommendations for coating fresh cuts. Telephone your local Agriculture Extension Agents office and see what they recommend for what you are doing. They are there to help you.

George


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Since you plan to cut off a burl, I suggest two coats, a week apart and hope for the best.
It's called tree paint, what a coincidence! I use it to cover the scars when apple tree branches get ripped off in the wind or I've cut 1" & bigger in pruning.
One tree, good crop, apples about 1.5" and growing fast after thinning (king bloom +1 other). One night in the wind, tore the tree almost in half. Slopped it up with TP the next day and all has been well, 2-3 yrs.


----------



## Steve_G (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks George. I'll try that. That's as good a lead as anything I've thought of. Also, it just hit me that its a maple tree and sap is flowing like crazy now here. I'm planning on a mess, so my chainsaw is gonna get sticky... I've been recommended oven cleaner as a great way to clean the chain and bar. Thoughts?


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I'd use Brake Cleaner. Comes in an aerosol can in auto parts places, even Walmart. If brake cleaner won't clean something like that, carb cleaner will. I use both to clean up chainsaws sometimes.

I don't think you will kill a Maple tree like that. Even tree paint will run some if the sap is flowing.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

T.K. is so right, I never thought of that. 
If the sap is running hard, it should lift the wet tree paint.
Can you wait until mid summer?

My grapevines bleed like crazy after spring pruning, but the hummingbirds have figured it out!
Another month up here and I'll have to get to it.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Consult an arborist.


----------



## Steve_G (Jan 9, 2013)

Robson Valley said:


> If the sap is running hard, it should lift the wet tree paint.
> Can you wait until mid summer?


I probably could wait, I just don't want to. I'm almost out of hardwoods to turn and I hate paying for something when I can get it for free... Probably should wait though. May have to just break down and buy something to get me through April and since May is turkey season I won't be in the shop much if at all. I've never heard of tp before. Where can I get some and is it pricey?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Experience & judgement. I'm a retired PhD Dendrology/Botany prof. with 50 years of personal and professional interest in woody growth.

Tree Paint ought to be available in serious garden centers. Mine came in a 1 pint/500ml can. Can't recall the price. If there's a sticker on the can, I have to wait for the snowdrifts around the shed to melt so I can get in there.

My little vineyard here at 53N always surprises people. First planting was in maybe 2002. Need now to prune 100yds of twigs each year. I start new vines as cuttings from the best-of-the-best of my pruning garbage. Sell those in Farmers' Markets 2/$5. I like a business where I can sell my garbage.

Did the U-Pick thing last Fall. People took nearly 65lbs per vine.

I wish you well with the turkeys.
www.kettleriverguides.com
I'm the turkey on the home page, if it's still there.


----------



## Steve_G (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot, I'll check that out. There's only 2 small greenhouses in my area along with a Home Depot (which is where I work) so hopefully one of them will have it. That's a beautiful Merriam's btw. I've always wanted to hunt for a grand slam... just have the easterns here


----------

